# Bolt problems



## Solman (Nov 26, 2006)

Yesterday my Tivo Bolt started with a black screen. I then checked another Bolt in my bedroom. It showed my first bolt was recording shows. I then suspected my hdmi cable and replaced it. Now I can read menus but get this screen. I can finally get the show by continually trying to play the show. The colors on the tv screen are actually black and shades of gray. Care to figure this out?


----------



## Solman (Nov 26, 2006)

Restarted show 3x when this show finally started.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Solman said:


> Restarted show 3x when this show finally started.


All fixed?


----------



## Solman (Nov 26, 2006)

Not fixed. I still have to hit play after going to the Tivo button. It starts after doing that 3-5 times!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Did you try restarting the Bolt?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I am having the same issue, among others. I'm actually glad to see someone else with this issue, which makes me think its more of a software bug, rather than a hardware issue. Mine issue started sometime last week, after the update to the latest OS. I have a support ticket in with TiVo regarding this. I am running OS version 21.9.6.v5


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Solman said:


> View attachment 44423
> View attachment 44423
> The colors on the tv screen are actually black and shades of gray. Care to figure this out?


Did you recently "opt-out" of pre-roll ads? Others have this issue as well. They say to use the zoom or exit button, then replay the program and it should work.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

New batteries in the remote?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Wigohwt said:


> Did you recently "opt-out" of pre-roll ads? Others have this issue as well. They say to use the zoom or exit button, then replay the program and it should work.


I am having this issue, among other issues. Does anyone know if the software version can be downgraded from the current version to the one right before it, and not lose any recordings?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

jjberger2134 said:


> I am having this issue, among other issues. Does anyone know if the software version can be downgraded from the current version to the one right before it, and not lose any recordings?


Are you talking about going to TE3? Or just the previous version of TE4? You can go back to TE3, but to save non-copy protected content you have to off-load it first.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> Are you talking about going to TE3? Or just the previous version of TE4? You can go back to TE3, but to save non-copy protected content you have to off-load it first.


Ideally, I'd like to go to the last version of TE4, but would consider TE3 as a last resort. Not sure how I can transfer shows off the Bolt since they killed Tivo desktop many years ago. What software is available these days to offload programs?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Works well: pyTivo Desktop


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Works well: pyTivo Desktop


thanks. This is very helpful. Installed and moving a few programs to my PC. Is there a way to upload the shows back to the Tivo. I don't see an option on the tivo for my PC. Any suggestionsV


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Solman said:


> View attachment 44423
> View attachment 44423
> Yesterday my Tivo Bolt started with a black screen. I then checked another Bolt in my bedroom. It showed my first bolt was recording shows. I then suspected my hdmi cable and replaced it. Now I can read menus but get this screen. I can finally get the show by continually trying to play the show. The colors on the tv screen are actually black and shades of gray. Care to figure this out?


(Before I read your post, I initially thought that it was a modern art painting above your fireplace.  )


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

jjberger2134 said:


> thanks. This is very helpful. Installed and moving a few programs to my PC. Is there a way to upload the shows back to the Tivo. I don't see an option on the tivo for my PC. Any suggestionsV


You have to "pull" the programs to the TiVo. At the bottom of My Shows you should see pytivo. Click on that and you can transfer/copy the shows to the Bolt.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Solman said:


> Yesterday my Tivo Bolt started with a black screen. I then checked another Bolt in my bedroom. It showed my first bolt was recording shows. I then suspected my hdmi cable and replaced it. Now I can read menus but get this screen. I can finally get the show by continually trying to play the show. The colors on the tv screen are actually black and shades of gray. Care to figure this out?


I started a thread about this, call it the gray arrow screen. Some shows start by themselves after the gray screen flashes, some you can hit "skip", some are frozen but you can hit zoom/exit depending on remote to start the recording. An unbelievable bug IMO, unless you know what to do cannot watch any of the shows where the screen is frozen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jjberger2134 said:


> thanks. This is very helpful. Installed and moving a few programs to my PC. Is there a way to upload the shows back to the Tivo. I don't see an option on the tivo for my PC. Any suggestionsV


You can return the programs to the TiVo when it's running TE3. There will be a PC icon at the bottom of My Shows. Click on that and you will see a NPL display of the programs on the PC.

Transfer one or two programs first. Then check Network Setup/Troubleshooting/File Transfer History. This will display the transfer speed. Do the math.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jjberger2134 said:


> I am having the same issue, among others. I'm actually glad to see someone else with this issue, which makes me think its more of a software bug, rather than a hardware issue. Mine issue started sometime last week, after the update to the latest OS. I have a support ticket in with TiVo regarding this. I am running OS version 21.9.6.v5


It's a bug, not a hardware issue. Just hit zoom/exit button on remote to start recording. Vox remote is exit, Bolt remote is zoom, they are the same button.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> It's a bug, not a hardware issue. Just hit zoom/exit button on remote to start recording. Vox remote is exit, Bolt remote is zoom, they are the same button.


Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just FYI the bug seems to has disappeared on my TE4 Bolt, no more gray arrow screens when trying to play recordings (I'm oped out on pre-rolls ads too so recordings just play with no interruption, the way they did before this gray arrow thing started)


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> Just FYI the bug seems to has disappeared on my TE4 Bolt, no more gray arrow screens when trying to play recordings (I'm oped out on pre-rolls ads too so recordings just play with no interruption, the way they did before this gray arrow thing started)


Are you on the same software version? 21.9.6.v5? or did they push another update?


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

I just started getting that screen. My Bolt freezes on that screen, no buttons work. I have unplugged to restart. Does this have anything to do with Tivo+?


----------



## davidology (Jun 16, 2012)

Add our 3 tivos to the problem: 1 mini, bolt+, and bolt. All 3 have this issue.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

Pressing the "EXIT" button gets rid of that screen. I think it's an ad that does not play.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

I reported the " Gray arrow screen" to Tivo and received this response: I will consult this one to our development team so they can give us recommendations. I"ll make sure to let you know once we have an update. We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

KJN said:


> I reported the " Gray arrow screen" to Tivo and received this response: I will consult this one to our development team so they can give us recommendations. I"ll make sure to let you know once we have an update. We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause.


I had this problem as well (running software version 21.9.6.v5). I am hesitant to say this, but I believe that it is currently fixed. Here are the steps I took to resolve:

1. Call TiVo at 877-367-8486. Speak with Tech Support and report the issue. Kindly ask them to remove the pre-roll ads from your account. Tell them you believe this to be a bug, and you've seen reports online of the same issue.
2. After the call, repeat guided setup (just guided setup, NOT a clear and delete). Wait overnight.
3. Connect to the TiVo service 2-3 times and make sure the updates are successful.
4. Restart TiVo

I did steps 1 and 2 on Saturday morning. Then today (Sunday), I did steps 3 and 4. I have tested almost every recorded program on my Bolt, and have not seen the Grey screen with arrows. Granted it's only been a few hours, but I haven't seen the issue again. Hoping this resolved the problem.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jjberger2134 said:


> I had this problem as well (running software version 21.9.6.v5). I am hesitant to say this, but I believe that it is currently fixed. Here are the steps I took to resolve:
> 
> 1. Call TiVo at 877-367-8486. Speak with Tech Support and report the issue. Kindly ask them to remove the pre-roll ads from your account. Tell them you believe this to be a bug, and you've seen reports online of the same issue.
> 2. After the call, repeat guided setup (just guided setup, NOT a clear and delete). Wait overnight.
> ...


Worked perfectly. Don't know if all the steps are necessary but it worked and thanks for posting. Glad to be rid of those ads!


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

lujan said:


> Worked perfectly. Don't know if all the steps are necessary but it worked and thanks for posting. Glad to be rid of those ads!


Great! Glad it worked for you as well. I agree with there are too many steps but this is what I was told and it worked.


----------

